# TOMCAT, JSP, Servlets und Co.



## MissMarple (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe einen TOMCAT zum laufen gebracht und im Verzeichnis Tomcat/webapps mein erstes JSP-Projekt angelegt. Ich hab es TOM genannt.
Da habe ich eine index.jsp! diese gibt mir der Tomcat auch bereitwillig zurück wenn ich http://127.0.0.1:8080/Tom aufrufe. Bis hierhin ists einfach.
Jetzt habe ich in der Index-Seite ein EingabeTextfeld welches per Formular mit der Get Methode ein Servlet namens TomServlet starten soll. Das Servlet liegt in TOM/WEB-INF/classes kompiliert vor.
Die Fehlermeldung sagt:

*type* Status report
*message* /Tom/TomServlet

*description* The requested resource (/Tom/TomServlet) is not available.


Was mache ich falsch?
Ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet. Bitte erklärt es mir als hättet ihr jemanden vor Euch der keine Ahnung hat. 

web.xml im Verzeichnis TOM/WEB-INF:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app
PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN"
"http://java.sun.com/j2ee/dtds/web-app_2_3.dtd">
<web-app>
<servlet>
<servlet-name>TomServlet</servlet-name>
<servlet-class>
TomServlet
</servlet-class>
</servlet>
</web-app>
```
 
index.jsp im Verzeichnis TOM/:

```
<html>
<title>FirstTom</title>
<body>Huhu---Hallo
<form action="TomServlet" method="get">
<input type="text">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```
 
Vielen Dank im Voraus...

Wenn ich mal viel weiss, helfe ich Euch bestimmt auch mal.


----------



## MissMarple (28. Februar 2005)

Danke für Eure Hilfe !

Ich hab mir selbst geholfen mit: http://www.keyboardsamurais.de/mt/archives/000053.html

Hier stehts ganz klipp und klar auch für absolute Anfänger!

Denkt dran, ihr ward alle mal Anfänger! Deswegen helft auch solchen, auch wenn es Euch noch so trivial erscheint!



> Es gibt 2 Dinge die unendlich sind. Das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen. Bei dem ersten bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher!
> Zitat - Albert Einstein


----------



## helavi (10. März 2005)

Kann es sein, dass der Link nicht stimmt. Mein Browser meldet: #ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved
Danke
Gruß
Bettina


----------



## MissMarple (10. März 2005)

Keine Ahnung, die ganze Domain geht nicht mehr.

Who knows?

Tut mir leid.

Schönen Abend.


----------

